# How Was AKU Test 2016?



## Ramsha97 (Jun 27, 2016)

I found the physics sections challenging and chemistry was a little difficult too. Bio, english, math and science reasoning went fine Alhamdulillah.
I was wondering if it was the same for everyone else? 

Also I have heard, to clear the AKU test you must pass all the individual sections. If that is true, what are the passing marks for the science sections out of 20? 

And how much is the overall cut off each year? I heard it was around 70 last year but in that paper the reasoning sections were not included. How much is it usually, counting all sections?


----------



## Hafsa98 (Jul 17, 2016)

It wasn't great for me to be honest, I made some stupid mistakes. I found Physics and Bio hard aswell. I don't know about other years but overall this paper was harder for me. Where else is everyone applying?


----------



## Ramsha97 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah i agree. It was hard. I just hope the cut off is low.

I am applying to NUMS. The first test is next month.


----------



## Hafsa98 (Jul 17, 2016)

Ramsha97 said:


> Yeah i agree. It was hard. I just hope the cut off is low.
> 
> I am applying to NUMS. The first test is next month.


Ah good luck! Which batch were you in?
It was so awkward because everyone said the test was easy and I thought I was the only one who found it hard. Last year the cut-off was 67% so I hope it's lower this year


----------



## Ramsha97 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hafsa98 said:


> Ah good luck! Which batch were you in?
> It was so awkward because everyone said the test was easy and I thought I was the only one who found it hard. Last year the cut-off was 67% so I hope it's lower this year


I was in the morning shift. You? 
WHO SAID THE TEST WAS EASY?? Everyone I spoke to said it was hard. 
English, Math and reasoning were easy. But the sciences (especially physics) were challenging.
Did you leave any questions?


----------



## Hafsa98 (Jul 17, 2016)

Ramsha97 said:


> I was in the morning shift. You?
> WHO SAID THE TEST WAS EASY?? Everyone I spoke to said it was hard.
> English, Math and reasoning were easy. But the sciences (especially physics) were challenging.
> Did you leave any questions?


Haha some kids came out saying they only got 1 question wrong. I was in the afternoon batch. I suck at maths so I found it hard but English was easy, I was surprised there was no comprehension. I left a few but I know I got a lot of questions wrong. What about you? 
I'll be very happy I score more than 70% on this, what are you expecting?


----------



## Ramsha97 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hafsa98 said:


> Haha some kids came out saying they only got 1 question wrong. I was in the afternoon batch. I suck at maths so I found it hard but English was easy, I was surprised there was no comprehension. I left a few but I know I got a lot of questions wrong. What about you?
> I'll be very happy I score more than 70% on this, what are you expecting?


Were the papers the same? English was surprizingly easy, yes. 
I didn't have time to count properly but I left around 5 in physics, 3 or 4 in chemistry and 2 in bio.
For now I don't know what to expect. 
Just hoping and praying the cut off is low.


----------



## Hafsa98 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey! Did anyone receive their results yet?


----------



## Ramsha97 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hafsa98 said:


> Hey! Did anyone receive their results yet?


nope.. nothing yet


----------

